# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Защита игрового сервера.

## Godsky

Всем привет,я являюсь владельцем игрового сервера Quake 3.
Последние несколько дней кто-то умышленно "валит" мой сервер.
Провайдер сказал что нечего с этим не может сделать (мол у них защита на уровне).
Посоветуйте пожалуйста как защитить сервер от этих крашов.

----------


## sanitarium

С чего вы взяли уважаемый что сервер валят умышленно?
и что вообще его кто-то валит..?!

----------


## CyberShadow

Попробуй поставить скрипт который следит за сервером и сохраняет список соединений, напр. за 5 секунд до падения сервера. (командой lsof, например)

----------

